# Cath report



## coders_rock! (Jan 20, 2012)

Good day,

I do not normally code cath reports,so one can only imagine how lost I am. Can you please offer any assistance? How would you code this report and can you include your justification for the codes you selected & highlight where? You have no idea how much I appreciate this.

Vessel Angiography Findings
*AORTOGRAM:*
Focal aneurysm distal aorta just proximal to aortic bifurcation
50% calcified focal stenosis left common iliac artery

*LEFT LOWER EXTREMITY ANGIOGRAPHY:*1
00% ostial occlusion previously stented left SFA with reconstitution at the distal SFA via collaterals from the profunda femoris
Patent popliteal-distal bypass which is anastomosed to the distal AT
100% occlusion of native PT, peroneal and AT proximally with reconstitution of distal AT via pop-distal bypass
1 vessel run off to the foot as described

*RIGHT LOWER EXTREMITY ANGIOGRAPHY:*
100% occlusion mid segment of previously stented SFA with reconstitution of the distal SFA via collaterals from the profunda femoris
100% occlusion proximal AT and PT with reconstitution of AT at the ankle via collaterals from the peroneal artery
1 vessel run-off via peroneal artery to the foot

*Interventional Procedure Details:*
Pt was prepped and draped in sterile fashion followed by injection of lidocaine to anesthetize the tissues of the left groin. Access was gained in the common femoral artery on the left and a 4F Brite Tip Sheath was placed. Aortogram with run-off was performed using a 4F UF catheter positioned in the distal aorta. The catheter was then advanced over a guidewire to the contralateral SFA and right lower extremity angiography was then performed. The 4F sheath was exchanged for a 6F 70 cm Cook Ansel Sheath which was positioned with the distal tip in the right common femoral artery. A VIPER wire was advanced into the peroneal artery and orbital atherectomy was performed using a 1.5 Classic Crown Diamondback device in the proximal SFA. The SFA was then dilated using 6.0 mm x 150 mm SAVVY and 6.0 x 40 mm ANGIOSCULPT balloons serially. Flow limiting dissection was noted in areas of the distal and mid and proximal SFA requiring the placement of a 9 mm x 40 PRECISE and 8 x 120 SMART 2, 9x30 mm SMART stent from distal to proximal and post dilated using a 6.0x15mm AVIATOR balloon. Final angiography revealed absence of flow in the single run-off vessel requiring mechanical thrombectomy of the peroneal artery using a PRONTO V3 aspiration device. Final angiograply revealed improved flow through the SFA and peroneal.


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 20, 2012)

coders_rock! said:


> Good day,
> 
> I do not normally code cath reports,so one can only imagine how lost I am. Can you please offer any assistance? How would you code this report and can you include your justification for the codes you selected & highlight where? You have no idea how much I appreciate this.
> 
> ...



37227 Stent and Atherectomy
37186 secondary mechanical thrombectomy because it is secondary to primary procedure 37227
75635-26 aortagram with run off
75898-26 follow up angio


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 21, 2012)

coders_rock! said:


> Good day,
> 
> I do not normally code cath reports,so one can only imagine how lost I am. Can you please offer any assistance? How would you code this report and can you include your justification for the codes you selected & highlight where? You have no idea how much I appreciate this.
> 
> ...



75716 - Bilateral lower extremity angio.  Catheter was placed in distal aorta, no mention of renal arteries, so no abd. aortogram.
37227 - Stent placement w/ atherectomy; fem-pop region.
37186 - Secondary Thrombectomy- "rescue" of suction thrombectomy in chasing a clot.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmmm, I wonder how many different opinions we can get? 
I get 75716 -59(bilateral extremities from distal aorta) 
75774-59 (additional imaging on the right after moving the catheter to the SFA)
37227 - atherectomy, stent, angioplasty in SFA
37186 - rescue mechanical thrombectomy in peroneal artery

(75635 is a CTA, not a "regular" angiogram, so that can't be coded.  Although the doctor said he did an aortogram with run-off, he was at the distal aorta, so he didn't really do an aortogram.  
75898 can only be coded after thrombolysis or embolization.  Follow-up angiography is already included in thrombectomy, atherectomy, stent, and angioplasty.)


----------



## coders_rock! (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you all for responding. I understand billing 37227 and 37186,however, can you ellaborate on 75716-isn't this bundled to 37227 & 37186. The same goes for 75774. 

I await your response.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 23, 2012)

coders_rock! said:


> Thank you all for responding. I understand billing 37227 and 37186,however, can you ellaborate on 75716-isn't this bundled to 37227 & 37186. The same goes for 75774.
> 
> I await your response.



You had at the beginning a diagnostic angio. before the intervention.  So that can be billed, but you have to have the -59 modifier to show the peripheral as a separate procedure.  I didn't bill the 75774, because I thought of the injection into the SFA was a guiding shot for the intervention.  But to answer the second part of your question, if the catheter is moved more selectively in a vascular family, and imaging is performed, then you can bill 75774 for additional imaging after the basic.  My best example is when the Celiac artery is selected and injected, then the catheter is moved into the hepatic artery and injected.  The Celiac injected gets the visceral charge, and the hepatic artery get the add-on code.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski


----------



## coders_rock! (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Jim, your advice and donna's was extremely helpful.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 23, 2012)

Jim Pawloski said:


> You had at the beginning a diagnostic angio. before the intervention.  So that can be billed, but you have to have the -59 modifier to show the peripheral as a separate procedure.  I didn't bill the 75774, because I thought of the injection into the SFA was a guiding shot for the intervention.  But to answer the second part of your question, if the catheter is moved more selectively in a vascular family, and imaging is performed, then you can bill 75774 for additional imaging after the basic.  My best example is when the Celiac artery is selected and injected, then the catheter is moved into the hepatic artery and injected.  The Celiac injected gets the visceral charge, and the hepatic artery get the add-on code.
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski



I agree that there should be better documentation for that additional imaging to indicate whether it was diagnostic or roadmapping.


----------

